# How to remove this label



## taterbaber (May 10, 2015)

How do I remove this label on the top left side of all my photos? I pushed something by accident and now don't know how to turn it off! Please help, thanks!


----------



## kolesoff (May 10, 2015)

It's just the (I)nformation label which you can remove or alter by pressing the (I) button


----------



## taterbaber (May 11, 2015)

Thank you!


----------



## Tomwrick (Mar 14, 2016)

Thanks kolesoff


----------

